# Sohlenunterschiede beim FiveTen?



## Gonzo1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Wer kann mir die Unterschiede der Fiveten Sohlen erläutern? Habe nun schon bei diversen Hotlines angerufen unterschiedlicher "Fachhändler", aber keinen gefunden, der mir das richtig erklären konnte!!

Fahre zur Zeit einen Fiveten Spitfire mit einer Stealth S1 Gummisohle (hatte mir den ausgesucht, weil ich nicht so einen klobigen Schuh haben wollte) und finde den Grip eher mäßig (jedenfalls nicht so doll wie überalle gelobt). Außerdem ist mir die Sohle zu weich und robust ist der Schuh auch nicht besonders.

Nun denke ich über einen neuen Fiveten nach, will aber nicht wieder den Fehler machen und auf die falsche Sohle/ Modell setzen. 

Also - es gibt ja (wenn ich das richtig überblicke):

- Stealth S1 Gummisohle
- Stealth One-Piece Gummisohle
- Stealth Phantom Rubber Sohle  
...?

Bin mal gespannt ob hier einer schlauer ist als die ganzen "Fachhändler"... Danke schon jetzt für Eure Antworten.

Grüße

Gonzo


----------



## cytrax (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab die Impact und bin begeistert von dem Grip auf NC-17 Sudpin III. Weiß nicht wies auf anderen Pedalen is aber die Kombi is einfach Perfekt 

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es was mit der Härte der Gummimischung zu tun hat (Shore).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kato (8. Dezember 2011)

Gonzo1 schrieb:


> Fahre zur Zeit einen Fiveten Spitfire mit einer Stealth S1 Gummisohle (hatte mir den ausgesucht, weil ich nicht so einen klobigen Schuh haben wollte) und finde den Grip eher mäßig (jedenfalls nicht so doll wie überalle gelobt). Außerdem ist mir die Sohle zu weich


Wie lange verwendest du den Schuh bereits?
Habe meinen Spitfire neu und da klebt die Sohle wie Kaugummi am Pedal 
Das er auf feuchten Boden vermutlich zum Schlittschuh wird kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht

Über zu weich könnte ich auch nicht klagen, eher zu hart zum normalen gehen.
Aber vermutlich ist das Geschmackssache!


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. Dezember 2011)

Fahre auch den Impact und der ist extrem robust und hat mega Grip. Dafür aber hässlich wie die Nach und eben recht klobig


----------



## Adam1987 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre den 5-10 Karver. Ist identisch mit dem Impact bis auf die "Abdeckung" auf den Schnürsenkeln und dem Knöchelschutz. Pedale sind die NC-17 Sudpin 3 und der Grip ist einfach pervers. Bin vorher Klicks gefahren und wechselte dann aus psychologischen Gründen in technischen Passagen auf die Plattformpedalen . Ich muss sagen das ich kaum nen unterschied merke ob eingeklickt oder jetzt mit den Flats, so stark ist der Grip. Nur kann ich jetzt jederzeit den Fuß runternehmen und direkt wieder draufsteigen.

Top Schuh, selbst bei dem kalten Matsch- und Regenwetter behielt ich einen trockenen und warmen Fuß, obwohl ich nur normale Trekking Socken an hatte. 
Nur als Freizeitschuh sind die echt nicht zu gebrauchen, viel zu klobig, der Karver sogar noch mehr als der Impact, da sollen die Freeride wohl schöner sein, aber nicht so steif in der Sohle.

Ahja, soweit ich weiß haben alle Schuhe im MTB-Bereich von Fiveten die Stealth S1 Sohle, also daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Welche Pedale fährst du denn ?


----------



## milhouse (8. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich das weiß hat die S1 Sohle (lt. Five Ten Aussage) etwas mehr Grip als die Phantom, ist aber auch bissl weicher...

One-Piece sagt mir nix.


----------



## Gonzo1 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich fahre von Rose das Pedal Xtreme  WCR B 124  .

Vielleicht erwarte ich in Sachen Grip auch nur zuviel, evlt. liegt es aber auch an der Pedal/ Schuh-Kombi....?

L.G.

gonzo


----------



## Rentaric (8. Dezember 2011)

Fahre Spitfire Mid und Wellgo V12 copy Pedale und habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Grip. Vielleicht erwartest du ja wirklich zu viel, z.B. bewegen ab leichter Last kann ich meine Schuhe nicht mehr auf den Pedalen. Die Schrauben bei deinen Pedalen sehen allerdings auch ein bisschen kürzer aus, als zB bei meinen Wellgo oder den Sudpin.


----------



## mangolassi (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie lang fähst du denn schon Flats? Kann es sein, dass du deinen Fahrstil noch nicht so ganz darauf eingestellt hast? Du solltest mit dem Gewicht etwas weiter hinten stehen um dich mit den Füssen besser gegen das Pedal abstützen zu können. 

Bist du ein Mädchen, dass du keine klobigen Schuhe willst? Sorry, das hab ich mal im Ladies Forum gelesen.
Ich hab den Spitfire als Freizeitschuh, zum in die Stadt, Longboard, Dirt oder Pumptrack fahren, dafür ist er gedacht:
"Designed for pavement, dirt or board, slackline and BMX tricks, the Spitfire"
Zum Biken nehm ich die Karver.

Vom sagenhaften Grip der NC17 Pedale bin ich nicht so überzeugt, viel besser fand ich die Crankbrothers 5050. Leider wiegen die das doppelte. 
Mangelden Grip schiebe ich bei mir immer auf Fahrtechnik, meistens rutsche ich vom Pedal, wenn ich eh schon sketchy unterwegs war.


----------



## Ergowolf (13. Dezember 2011)

Die impact-Modelle habe schon einen steiferen Aufbau, dadurch drückst du die Sohle gleichmässiger über die Pedalfläche verteilt in die Pins.
Der Spitfire ist ein sehr weicher Schuh, was dann ganz natürlich dazu führt das dein Fußsohle und die weiche Sohlenkonstruktion sich durchbiegt und dadurch im mittleren Pedalbereich leicht abhebt.
Dazu dann noch die Form und Größe der Sohlen-Noppen.

Wenns nicht so globig wie die Impact-Modelle sein soll, aber besser als die Spitfire-Modelle, wäre wohl der Freerider, oder besser noch der Baron angesagt.

Habe selbst einen Impact-Low und einen Baron in Benutzung. Der Impact vermittelt etwas mehr Grip/Verkeilung mit den Pins, aber dafür ist der Baron deutlich weniger klobig und schmiegt sich besser an. Großer Vorteil vom Baron ist die richtig gute Fersenbox, selbst bei lockerer Schnürung sitzt der Schuh TOP.


----------



## BerndBB (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ergowolf,

weißt du wie hart bzw. weich die Sohle vom Chase im Vergleich zu den anderen ist?

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2011)

nein, dazu kann ich keine Angaben machen. Fahre die beiden Modelle die ich oben genannt habe und mit denen bin ich jeweils sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Freeride79 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Die impact-Modelle habe schon einen steiferen Aufbau, dadurch drückst du die Sohle gleichmässiger über die Pedalfläche verteilt in die Pins.
> Der Spitfire ist ein sehr weicher Schuh, was dann ganz natürlich dazu führt das dein Fußsohle und die weiche Sohlenkonstruktion sich durchbiegt und dadurch im mittleren Pedalbereich leicht abhebt.
> Dazu dann noch die Form und Größe der Sohlen-Noppen.
> 
> ...


Wo siedelt sich der Sam Hill 2 in Bezug auf Sohlensteifigkeit, Globigkeit und Fersenhalt an?


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2011)

klick dich doch einfach mal bei five-ten.com durchs Programm. Bis auf die Schnürung ist der Sam Hill mit dem Impact identisch. Zumindest was die Sohlengestaltung angeht.


----------



## Feintuner (16. Dezember 2011)

Wenns fest sein soll und mit der Option auch Cleats zu montieren wäre der Five Ten Minnaar auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Fällt deutlich weniger bullig aus wie Impact.

gute Bilder auch im Bikemarkt, da sparst du dir das "durchklicken" im Katalog


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verkaufe so Allerlei


----------



## Flying_legend (2. September 2014)

Ich habe mir denn Karver bestellt , da er runter gesetzt war , jedoch ist er mir zu klein und gefällt mir nicht so recht . 
Soll ich über das Klumpenhafte drüber hinweg sehen und ihn in ner Nummer größer nochmal bestellen oder einfach zurück schicken ? Oder gibt es vielleicht auch andere Marken mit guten Sohlen für kleines Geld ? Schonmal danke im vorrausn


----------



## Cherry (2. September 2014)

Ob du ihn nochmal bestellen sollst, das kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. DU musst den Schuh dann tragen, nicht wir. Wobei der schon selten hässlich ist.
Momentan sind viele 5.10 Modelle runtergesetzt, SSV, das hast du ja auch gemerkt  Da sparst du schon einige Euronen. Für viel weniger Geld wirst du, denke ich, kein Schuh in der Quali (für den Einsatzbereich) finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (2. September 2014)

... trage/fahre den dirtbag und mir gings genauso wie dem TE: lange nicht so griffig wie erwartet. denke auch dass es an unterschiedlichen sohlen liegt. dennoch besser als alles was ich davor fuhr.


----------



## Elemental (5. September 2014)

510 Freerider in Kombination mit Shimano Saint Pedalen kann ich sehr empfehlen. Top Grip!


----------

